# Green Lantern came today!



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yes! My 1701 T-shirt and the Green Lantern came today! :woohoo: I've already started on him and I have some big plans! I'm adding a LED light to the green clear hand coming from his ring. I've already put the LED under the flare/hand and it looks great! This is going to be so much fun!!!!!!!!!! Hope I can get him ready before the Oct. 29 show for Halloween at the Air and Space Museum. This is a great looking kit and Moebius did a GREAT job on him. And it's just like an original Aurora style. Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

can't wait to see!!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Glad to read such an enthusiastic response to the GL kit. I should have mine within the week. Can't wait to have it on display.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Chinxy, I bought mine the weekend before last from Frank himself at the Orlando IPMS contest. I have him on the bench now and actually started a bit of painting. I'm trying to decide on what green to use as I sprayed a green on that looks good but is too dark. It will be a relatively easy model to build and paint so it shouldn't take you too long. It looks like painting the robot imbedded in the rocks will be the most difficult part and I am thinking of either doing it with silly putty very accurately or maybe doing an overdone mask and then hand painting the edges. And the model is very easy to put together, the seams are well done and require minimal work to remove. A nice straight forward kit and I hope to finish it in a week or so if I get a good green paint mixed up.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Hey Chinxy, I bought mine the weekend before last from Frank himself at the Orlando IPMS contest. I have him on the bench now and actually started a bit of painting. I'm trying to decide on what green to use as I sprayed a green on that looks good but is too dark. It will be a relatively easy model to build and paint so it shouldn't take you too long. It looks like painting the robot imbedded in the rocks will be the most difficult part and I am thinking of either doing it with silly putty very accurately or maybe doing a overdone mask and then hand painting the edges. And the model is very easy to put together, the seams are well done and require minimal work to remove. A nice straight forward kit and I hope to finish it in a week or so if I get a good green paint mixed up.
> 
> Bob K.


I agree with you Bob! This kit to me seems just like an Aurora kit! SWEET Last night I fitted the LED and showed it to Sandy. She likes it. So I should have a good part of this kit done by this weekend being it's raining and I'm home. Hoping to have him done by the 29th to show at the Air and Space Museum show. 
I'm going to mix the green to match the color on the box. I really like that color. Plus it's all embroiled with no decals just like the original Aurora's. The only thing missing from this kit is the Aurora smell that's in the Aurora boxes.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> I agree with you Bob! This kit to me seems just like an Aurora kit! SWEET Last night I fitted the LED and showed it to Sandy. She likes it. So I should have a good part of this kit done by this weekend being it's raining and I'm home. Hoping to have him done by the 29th to show at the Air and Space Museum show.
> I'm going to mix the green to match the color on the box...


Please show how you placed, wired, etc. your LED light & power source.

I am terrible at dealing with electrical stuff, and a play by play of what you're doing would really help. As I want to do the LED too, but haven't a clue.

Thanks,

Geoff


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

geoffdude said:


> Please show how you placed, wired, etc. your LED light & power source.
> 
> I am terrible at dealing with electrical stuff, and a play by play of what you're doing would really help. As I want to do the LED too, but haven't a clue.
> 
> ...


Geoff, about a year ago I bought a bunch of LED's that already has the resisters on them. So for me it is easy. Just put the LED light up under the clear hand. I'll provide a picture when I get that done. I bought them on Ebay about a year ago.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Oh Green Lantern,if only you were in 1/8th scale.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Chinxy and Bob - I received my Bela Lugosi and Green Lantern kits today!!!! Very cool!!:thumbsup: The little AFM mag is really nice... interesting history of Mr. Lugosi. Now to find time to build.... - Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

dklange said:


> Chinxy and Bob - I received my Bela Lugosi and Green Lantern kits today!!!! Very cool!!:thumbsup: The little AFM mag is really nice... interesting history of Mr. Lugosi. Now to find time to build.... - Denis


Denis hows the parts fit on the Lantern?I still gotta pick one up at the Hobby store this weekend


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

wolfman - have him together now and the parts fit very nice. Putting was a little with sanding. Not too bad at all. I've already primed him and now going to mask so I can airbrush the green.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> Denis hows the parts fit on the Lantern?I still gotta pick one up at the Hobby store this weekend


I haven't started GL as yet but it really looks cool! As always, I'm betting the fit will be excellent, as Chinxy said. - Denis


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Got mine yesterday as well. Very, very cool little kit. I love the parts breakdown with the gloves and boots as separate sub-assemblies. That'll cut down on the amount of masking necessary and help make painting a little bit easier.

I also love the retro feel of the whole package. From the box art to the design of the kit itself, it all has a great Aurora vibe going on.

I'm really hoping Moebius announces more DC kits in this same style at the iHobby Expo next week!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

derric1968 - that's exactly what I was saying! The only thing missing was the old Aurora smell that the boxes have. Now wouldn't that been a trick for Moebius to do that?

WOW - just finished masking him with mold builer witch is a a liquid latex rubber and it took me about 35 minutes just to do him.:freak: Now it will take about an hour to dry then I'll airbrush the green on. 

I'm going to go and take a nap!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - he's taking form now.  Have the body, arms and legs done. Just need to touch them up - not too bad.  Next is his head. Already one his mask, just need to do the rest of his head. Then the base. I should be done by Sunday. I'll have the green LED in the clear hand over the robot. This should look cool I hope!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! This morning I thought I'd just start off by hitting him with a little dullcote Flat Clear Laquer and guess what?  He frosted WHITE! Now I have to repaint him.  Guess it was good that when I mixed up the green for my airbrush I mixed a lot. Why does this happen? Why did it frost?  I had that happen in the past on the PL Incredible Hulk and a Tiger Tank. Wonder if it has to do with the rainy weather outside? This morning was wet and cold. Around 50% outside.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Try hitting it with a light coat of dull again. It might clear it up.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, humid weather can cause dullcote to frost up.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well he's all pretty again.  Now to finish the head.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well it's after 1 am and I have finished him. He's all done! Plus I've been watching my Outer Limits DVD's. Linard Nemoy (Spock) just died. He turned into a Radiation Monster from radiation. 
Anyway - I put a light in his ring that's above the clear hand. Here are some pic's! This kit was just like an Aurora model. Didn't like the lantern on his chest. I think it should have been higher and more define. So here they are:

This was when I actidently frosted him.






And here's the lit ring!


Enjoy! he was fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Amazing! Looks terrific.

James


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic, Chinxy! How well does the figure balance on the ring ray/hand construct? When I drew the initial sketches, I knew it would be tricky -- but it looks like Joe really made it work.


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

By the way -- my kits are likely arriving in KC today -- but I'm in Minneapolis at a comic book show! I'd hoped to have a kit to display, but no such luck....


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Scary Terry said:


> Looks fantastic, Chinxy! How well does the figure balance on the ring ray/hand construct? When I drew the initial sketches, I knew it would be tricky -- but it looks like Joe really made it work.


ST - he's so light weight he balances just fine. No problems that I can tell. This was really a neat kit to do! Just like the old Aurora's!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Nice, Chinxy!! The lighted ring really adds to it!! Great Work!! - Denis


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The ring light works very well indeed.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Chinxy - 

I really like what you have done with this kit! Nice work and the LED in the hand is a really nice touch! Where did you put the power source (I am assuming batteries)? Is it sealed in the body of the kit? or still accessible? 

Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

geoffdude said:


> Please show how you placed, wired, etc. your LED light & power source.
> 
> I am terrible at dealing with electrical stuff, and a play by play of what you're doing would really help. As I want to do the LED too, but haven't a clue.
> 
> ...


Geoff - email me at [email protected] and I'll help you light this one if you wish.

This was simple. Cut out a place on the back of the kit just below the robots arm on the ground for the on/off switch. Got the switch at Radio Shake for $2.65. Then cut a small round hole next to the body of the robot under the clear hand. Now I used a LED light that already has a resister on the negative wire. This is so the bulb doesn't burn out from the amps of the battery. Run the wires of the LED through the hole right up into the clear hand. Fits VERY nicely. I just used a touch of super glue to keep the bulb in place. JUST a touch! Just in case I have to change it in the future. Now run one color wire (red/+ or black/-) straight to the battery. Cut a small piece of wire and connect it to the on/off switch. Then connect the other wire that connected to the battery to the other side of the switch. There are two sides (connections) on the on/off switch. The on/off switch breaks the current to the light. The key here is that I am using a LED bulb that has the resister built in the wire. Most LED's you have to build on a circuit board with resisters on the board. Have not to do that is why I bought these LEDs. EASY!!!!! Hope this helps!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Fraley1701 said:


> Chinxy -
> 
> I really like what you have done with this kit! Nice work and the LED in the hand is a really nice touch! Where did you put the power source (I am assuming batteries)? Is it sealed in the body of the kit? or still accessible?
> 
> Marc :thumbsup:


battery is on the bottom. I cut a CD in half to lay the battery on. Glued the CD to the bottom inside of the base. Fits nice! All the wires are under the base. Very well hidden.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I didn't like the color of the GL sign so I re-painted it. I thought before it was too dark so I made it a lighter green.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice work!! I am very happy with the kit, the odd scale does not take anything away from it. The box art is just superb. A great kit of the Green Lantern!!!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great Job, Chinxy! The LED really makes the kit come alive. I got one in the mail today, though it may be a while before I get to it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Chinxy,
Great job on painting and lighting this kit!:thumbsup:

What size battery did you use for only 1 LED?

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Chinxy,
> Great job on painting and lighting this kit!:thumbsup:
> 
> What size battery did you use for only 1 LED?
> ...


Just a 9 vt. the LED already as a resister put on it. I bought a bunch of LED with resisters on them for lighting.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

This build is really great!! How did you hide the wires? If the light is in the hand and the battery is hid underneath in the base. Do the wires run up inside the clear hand? Do you have any pics of the wireing job? Thanks for the inspiration ..Jeff


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

modelgeek said:


> This build is really great!! How did you hide the wires? If the light is in the hand and the battery is hid underneath in the base. Do the wires run up inside the clear hand? Do you have any pics of the wireing job? Thanks for the inspiration ..Jeff


Jeff, actually it was easy. I drilled a hole next to the robot where the clear hand covers him. I just ran the LED right into the clear hand that goes to his hand/ring and it fits great. It was like it was made for it. Plus the LED there made the ring blast/flair glow. The wire is just straight down and goes under the base. I drilled out a very small area on the back side of the base and put the switch there. Had to screw in the switch in order for it to work. I put Apoxie Sculped to go over the screws and made them look like rocks like the rest of the base. I put a half CD under the base to put the battery on. It was real easy. Plus the LED has a resister built on the wire so I didn't have to add a resister so it doesn't burn out the bulb. I really like this kit. They did a great job with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

This has to be one of the best poses for a Superhero,

The light does add to it.

Excellent work.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks iriseye! Just now wondering being I'm looking at Bob's is mine too dark?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

How did I miss this???

GREAT job!!! Excellent in all regards! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> How did I miss this???
> 
> GREAT job!!! Excellent in all regards! :thumbsup:


Thanks, but have to say now - I think Bob's used the better color. Looking at his I think mine is too dark but being my GL is in a show this weekend at the Smithsonian, I'm not going to change him at least for now.:freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chinxy said:


> Thanks, but have to say now - I think Bob's used the better color. Looking at his I think mine is too dark but being my GL is in a show this weekend at the Smithsonian, I'm not going to change him at least for now.:freak:


Since yours is lit up, it _*NEEDS *_to be darker.:thumbsup:

Cool on show at Smithsonian! Is it a contest or a display?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Since yours is lit up, it _*NEEDS *_to be darker.:thumbsup:
> 
> Cool on show at Smithsonian! Is it a contest or a display?


It's just a big Halloween display mostly for the kids but last year a lot of adults were there looking. It should be a lot of fun. Last years was. :thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Green is a tough color. Too dark and it looks black, too light and it looks faded, or "just wrong".

I'm getting ready to start my GL, and I've yet to decide what shade, flat or satin (or Metallic like Yasutoshi). I guess it really boils down to what's in your minds-eye.

Initially the Hal/GL uniform was fabric based, then more spandex in the 70s-2000s. It's been implied, even before the movie, that it's a energy construct (no fabric/spandex at all). Again, it's what your minds-eye sees it as, it could truly be made of anything. The movie version of GL made it energy-based 100%, with glowing energy seams snaking thru it, but that's not really applicable here.

I tend to prefer the physical quality to it, (and it keeps in line with the era of the model), so I'm leaning towards a satin of some kind... again though, just what shade?  

G.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Geoff, I don't know what green exactly you are looking for but if you haven't take a look at my GL I just finished. I wrote up pretty much of the painting colors and methodology I used for painting it.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - I think I'm AHDD.:freak: After seeing other guys do GL a light green I had to change him. He's drying now. Then I'll pull the masking off and see how he turned out! :drunk:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The LED really makes the model come alive. I also like how you painted it. Great job, Chinxy!

Sean


----------

